# Introduction thread



## Bro.Brown (Mar 25, 2010)

""Bro.Brown, You are member of Masons of Texas for 178 day(s) now but haven't posted anything yet. Be noted that we are deleting zero-posters from time to time. To avoid this please start posting soon. Click on this message bar if you wish to make an introduction thread now...""

Certainly don't want to be deleted.  

I'm a member of the Kerrville Lodge.  I check by the forum periodically; just haven't had anything to post, yet.  

Great forum, will try to get by more often.

Bro.Brown


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Brown 

Hope all is great in Kerrville .... 

Godspeed


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Brother, don't be a stranger!


----------



## JTM (Mar 26, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Brown


----------



## Papatom (Mar 28, 2010)

I will see you again soon, hope you can make it to our stated meeting in April (12th) R W Carnes will be here. Fredericksburg #794


----------



## Casey (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome Bro. Brown


----------

